# New mice quick question?



## Sammyxxx (Mar 9, 2010)

Hiya All x

We picked up our new babys just over a week ago, We have 2 girls from a local petting farm ( Pet shop ) who wer excellent in there service and gave us lots and lots of advice etc.

The first week was lots of fun including our first escape from a wire cage lol ( we now have a large glass tank ) We have called them Rolly and Millie.

When we first got Millie she was VERY active running around and looking for ways to escape and was very nosey indeed, but today she seems VERY quiet and has only popped out of her little mouse house once all day to get some food then straight back in? She is the chubbier of the 2 mice and I dont ever see her use the wheel unlike Rolly who loves it....

Rolly has also started digging through the wood shavings we line the tank with and pushing it all up to one end of the cage in the direction of the mouse house...... Shes making me laugh doing it as she looks like shes enjoying herself but hasnt done this before she normally spend alot of time curled up with Millie but seems to be avoiding going in the mouse house as much...

Now all of this could be totally normal mouse life but because we are new to mice I wanted to ask and see what you think?

Sam x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

We-ell, the fat one sounds like she might be pregnant. The mousie who shovels the litter is doing a normal mousie thing; why she's doing it it beyond the telling. She may be looking for food, she may be bored; maybe she's 'moving the furniturellike I do when cabin fever sets in.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It does sound like a possible pregnancy to me - one mouse is fat and the other is nest building...

Sarah xxx


----------



## Sammyxxx (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for your replys.....

Rolly hasnt slept at all today shes running round and playing with all the toys etc they have aswell as digging!!! She now also takes food from my hand so im really pleased with her as I think shel tame pretty easy...

Millie how ever is still in her house..... shes only nipped out the once today but I will watch as the evening comes as they are both normally more active at around 7pm, She looked bigger than Rolly when we fetched her so there is a chance she may be a week older she is a little chubbier as I say but I wouldnt say she looks liek shes swollowed a golf ball just yet but I will defo keep an eye on her.


----------

